

Daily Routines of Famous Writers - duggieawesome
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/11/20/daily-routines-writers?

======
apu
The book _Daily Rituals_ , from which most of these seem to be excerpted, is a
great read into the daily routines of lots of "creative" people of all stripes
-- writers, artists, scientists, etc.

[http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Rituals-How-Artists-
Work/dp/0307...](http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Rituals-How-Artists-
Work/dp/0307273601/)

------
spodek
Having posted on leadership and personal development without missing a day for
three years, I've lived and thought a lot about daily activities.

I haven't researched it, but this article supports what I suspect, that there
is a high correlation between successful people and people with daily
activities who stick with them -- but not just any routines. They have to
challenge you, you have to do them out of personal motivation, and they have
to improve you. Personally, I do burpees twice daily, post daily (though I
often write many posts per day), and I got this idea while doing cold showers
daily for thirty days.

Lately I crystallized a lot of daily habits into one overarching concept that
I think has a fundamental role in creating success for many types of people in
many fields: the Self-Imposed Daily Challenging Healthy Activity, or SIDCHA,
which I wrote more about here -- [http://joshuaspodek.com/number-one-best-
tool-improve-life-se...](http://joshuaspodek.com/number-one-best-tool-improve-
life-self-imposed-daily-challenging-healthy-activity-sidcha) \-- and will
continue to explore. I wonder if SIDCHAs might be a personal development
counterpart to the Minimum Viable Product, speaking very vaguely.

~~~
StavrosK
Without wanting to appear "middlebrow dismissive", you can't really reach the
correlation conclusion, since we have no data on the daily activities of
unsuccessful people.

On the other hand, successful people will have daily activities pretty much by
definition, since you very probably will have to be an expert on some thing if
you are successful at it (successful amateurs are very rare), and virtually
the only way to be an expert at something is to do it every day.

------
_neil
Similarly, Offscreen Magazine[0] has a section in each issue called Logbook.
It gives an hourly-ish breakdown of a given day for various digital creators,
from waking up to falling asleep.

[0] [http://www.offscreenmag.com/](http://www.offscreenmag.com/)

------
coldtea
> _Daily Routines of Famous Writers_

Funny, I don't see "check the daily routines of famous writers and copy them"
in there.

